
Google and Microsoft Look to Change Health Care - jcwentz
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/14/technology/14healthnet.html?ex=1344744000&en=3117f81f6565f45b&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
danteembermage
As a young married guy with kids, dealing with medical records is a strange
reminder of life before the advent of the personal computer. In a world with
EVDO where we worry about disabling our passports it strangely anachronistic
to put in a request for your medical records and wait patiently for real
people to collect real papers and send them through the real mail so other
real people can redistribute them through their organization so ultimately a
guy with a medical doctorate can read <italics> text </italics>.

There must be some serious organizational frictions because first blush it
seems this should have been solved with the invention of Kermit.

~~~
Goladus
You can use asterisk(*) to get italics.

------
ahsonwardak
I'm always a fan of the technology solution to any problem, but it's
fundamentally a policy problem. Until, the health care system changes in this
country for universal coverage, then the system will react in a positive way.
Perhaps, this could occur in the next generation. At the same time, there's a
market opportunity - more people to serve.

